# Homemade decor!



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

I've been interested in making some homemade aquarium decor. The materials I have are some plastic plant leaves I trimmed from larger plants in my 5 gallon and flat river rocks, and of course aquarium safe sealant.
So far, I've made 2 plants using the sealant and attaching the plant pieces to a rock. Besides the blob of sealant :roll:, they look great! 
Now, I'm working on a small rock cave. I wasn't sure how everything would turn out, but the plants worked. I'm hoping the rock cave will turn out too. It should be done in a few days (I'm adding a couple of pieces at a time and letting them dry before I add more).
Once I'm finished I'll post pics of the final products!

All in all, the cost to me is my time and the sealant. All of the other materials I had laying around unused anyway. 
I love crafting, so this is a fun little project for me! :-D


----------



## xSomethingSmellsFishyx (Dec 31, 2009)

That's awesome! Great way to help save money, too!


----------



## lavallin (Nov 15, 2009)

What sealant are you using?


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

I'm not sure of the brand, but I've made sure it's aquarium safe.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I can't wait to see all the finished products.


----------



## MollyJean (Dec 29, 2009)

Oh that sounds like so much fun! Can't wait to see the pictures! I would Imagen using those nice big smooth river rocks would make a great cave, and be a lot safer then some of the stuff I've seen in walmart and the pet store. They all seem so jagged.


----------



## lavallin (Nov 15, 2009)

I am looking for an aquarium-safe sealant, how can you tell if it's ok to use?


----------



## dr2b (May 31, 2009)

Oh wow that sounds interesting! I can't wait to see your pics


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

For me, the packaging clearly states "Aquarium Safe" on it. If it doesn't, I won't use it. Let me go check the brand I used....okay it's Loctite. I found it at both Target and Walmart for around $3 give or take. Hope that helps!


----------



## lavallin (Nov 15, 2009)

Yay, thank you!


----------



## ScuitoAmi150 (Nov 19, 2009)

That sounds awesome! Now I really want to go make a cave


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

Alright, I finished the small rock cave I was making. It turned out really well! If you look past the globs of sealant (again haha!) it looks fine. 
I just bought more rocks and sealant to make another, possibly larger rock cave. Maybe even two. When my projects are all complete, I'll post pics! :-D

Everyone should make some rock caves too! I'd love to see all the different designs!


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Funny you'd make this thread!!! I just cut some plastic bottles up and plan on gluing rocks to them! It's gonna look awesome!


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

Um, I totally didn't think to do that. I was just gluing them on a couple of pieces at a time!


----------



## sunkissedinCA (May 7, 2009)

omg, you guys are brilliant. now i'm going to go get some sealant and some of those soft rocks, and make some caves lol. i've been thinking of how to make home made decor for a little while, specifically caves. how long does it take the sealant to dry? i'm so excited right now, haha.


----------



## Zenandra (Nov 14, 2009)

That is an awesome idea! I can't wait to see pictures when you're all done!


----------



## wallywestisthebest333 (Nov 30, 2009)

This sounds great! =] I can't wait to see the pictures! =]


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

It takes it 24 hours to fully dry. After about 12 hours I feel comfortable enough to add more rocks though. It took me about 3 days to fully complete one small rock cave.


----------



## dr2b (May 31, 2009)

I can't wait to see piccies!


----------



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

i make some of my own too, but i use clear hot glue and a glue gun, NO issues with the saftey of it and it dries within seconds.


----------



## sunkissedinCA (May 7, 2009)

awesome, i was wondering if i could use my hot glue gun.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

ChristinaRoss said:


> i make some of my own too, but i use clear hot glue and a glue gun, NO issues with the saftey of it and it dries within seconds.


AWESOME!! So it's completely safe?


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

I've read that the hot glue breaks down faster in the water though. I'm sticking with the sealant so it will last longer. :-D


----------



## Jill0 (Jan 8, 2010)

This sounds really neat! I look forward to the pictures


----------



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

ive had NO issues whatsoever and NO breakdown at all


----------



## Jessiefish (Oct 2, 2009)

Not to be rude or pushy or anything, but where are the pictures?! ;-) I am anxious to see the creations!


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

Haha! I'm still working on them. I guess I could take pictures of the stuff I've already finished though.


----------



## dr2b (May 31, 2009)

I'm trying to wait patiently for pictures... lol.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Patience is a virtue, you know! lol


----------



## dr2b (May 31, 2009)

dramaqueen said:


> Patience is a virtue, you know! lol


That is what I am told lol. But I am still really bad at it.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Haha!! Me, too!I'm so impatient about things these days. The older I get the more impatient I get. lol


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

I made two caves out of plastic water bottles and gravel, and I must say, they look AWESOME!  I'm gonna take pics today. Working on a third one too. It's REALLY fun.


----------



## dr2b (May 31, 2009)

Gosh, I wish I was creative as you guys! Can't wait to see pics doggyhog!


----------

